# Hoyt Elite Risers-Grip Tape or Not?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

If you shoot a Hoyt Elite model do you shoot the grip bare or do you wrap it
with gauze, tennis wrap, etc?


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

What do you use?


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

I recently did my grip over on my 737 to tennis wrap. I like it is way much better. Tried the bare grip, no good at all for me.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*What do I use?*

Currently I am shooting it bare just like it came. Wondering if wrapping it adds anything. Up here in the cool north east we usually don't have a problem with sweaty hands and sliding around. I have shot wrap on other
bows in the past and like the feel ok but could never decide if the stickiness
induced torque. 
Jbird


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

you could also go to your local hardware store and get some stairway tread tape and cut it to fit... IF it is to rough just take the edge of a allen wrench and smooth it out until you get the feel you want.. very cheap and easy fix to your problem..


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I use a thin piece of skate board tape(the sand paper looking stuff) on the back of the grip.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

here is a pic of the stairway tread tape on my moneymaker....just like the skate board tape... less then a $1 dollar for a foot long piece I do believe.....


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

I've got the skateboard tape and I also have tennis grip wrap. The question is what do you all shoot with and what do you feel it adds to your shot.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Grip tape here too. I believe it could help induce torque, but I don't think I torque the bow w/ it. It's not going to do it on it's own, it'll be my fault.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

racket ball tape thinner the tennis tape is what I use .


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Hockey tape


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*Grip tape for me*

In my opinion I think that most torque comes from changes in hand position during or after the draw.
I noticed more left and right issues when shooting a bare grip. 
The grip tape will aid in setting the grip and keeping it in position during the "sweaty times".


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Ditto the skateboard tape for me as well. I prefer to have my had stay where I put it and not sliding around, especially when shooting in hot, humid weather or in the rain -- seems if I don't have anything on the bow grip in those poorer weather conditions my hand position doesn't end up in the same place shot to shot.

>>------->


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine is in Blackout so the finish provides plenty of grip


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Bare....or naked as a Jay Bird. 

Sorry Jay...just couldn't resist. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I have found that putting anything on the grip is just introducing the chance for you to torque the shot same with beefing up the grip...For me letting my hand slide into the same spot has worked on all my bows cause once your hand is set your hand shouldn't move and if it does you let down where as if you have tape on there your hand cant move so you dont know your grip is different resulting in so called random fliers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I have found that putting anything on the grip is just introducing the chance for you to torque the shot same with beefing up the grip...For me letting my hand slide into the same spot has worked on all my bows cause once your hand is set your hand shouldn't move and if it does you let down where as if you have tape on there your hand cant move so you dont know your grip is different resulting in so called random fliers


I have pretty much found the same thing. I used to shoot grip tape and had great days with it but far fewer then without it.... I was just to inconsistent as far as hand placement would go from day to day or even within a round. 

With just shooting off the bare riser your hand will have more of a tendency to slide into the same place then with tape. 

You would be amazed as to what you can get away with as far as hand placement goes....I have a terrible left wrist and very rarely do I make many shots in a row with the EXACT same grip because of it....you can't do that with tape :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

mathewsk said:


> here is a pic of the stairway tread tape on my moneymaker....just like the skate board tape... less then a $1 dollar for a foot long piece I do believe.....


Just like that...and on my non elite bows as well.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I've tried with and without, And I prefer to use Tennis raquet tape. It's just more comfortable to me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have pretty much found the same thing. I used to shoot grip tape and had great days with it but far fewer then without it.... I was just to inconsistent as far as hand placement would go from day to day or even within a round.
> 
> With just shooting off the bare riser your hand will have more of a tendency to slide into the same place then with tape.
> 
> You would be amazed as to what you can get away with as far as hand placement goes....I have a terrible left wrist and very rarely do I make many shots in a row with the EXACT same grip because of it....you can't do that with tape :wink:


You pointed this out when I shot with you last year. I had non-skid tape on my UE. Gotta agree......the bare riser is more consisitent.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Moleskin works best for me. It is not super sticky but does absorb moisture.

I like to relax my hand in the grip but a cable guard bow will try to throw your hand out of the grip. A shoot through is another matter entirely. It will not try to toss your hand out and so I can relax my hand but I still use moleskin.

All of this assumes that you are not placing your hand too deep in the grip with the wrist bent backwards. Then you are going to torque the hell out of it anyway.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Bare riser here, but I do use dry hands solution when its hot so my hands don't sweat. You can find it in golf stores or tennis shops. Look me up at the Nationals and I will give you a sample pack to try. Jim Cobb AMBHFS


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> With just shooting off the bare riser your hand will have more of a tendency to slide into the same place


This is the reason I use the bare grip. Even with sweaty hands, the bare grip helps my hand to position more consistently. I keep my fingers relaxed and slightly open.


----------

